# Dog walking, home boarding & pet sitting in Manchester



## Barkers Pet Services (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello Pet Forum

Barkers Pet Services is a family run business based in Salford, Manchester that provides dog walking, home boarding and small pet services. Ideal for people who want their dogs exercised, are looking for an alternative to kennels or are seeking someone to care for their pets at home while they're away.

We are a reliable team of animal obsessives whose aim is to best meet your needs while providing the highest standard of care for your pets. We will offer you complete peace of mind with a service that ensures your pets are well looked after and happy.
Visit our website or call us for further information, we'd love to hear from you.

http://www.barkerspetservices.co.uk
07804 691265


----------

